
Rbash – A Restricted Bash Shell Explained with Practical Examples - dutchbrit
http://www.tecmint.com/rbash-a-restricted-bash-shell-explained-with-practical-examples/
======
brudgers
Reference: [https://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/html_node/The-
Restr...](https://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/html_node/The-Restricted-
Shell.html)

